

Reddit on Google Glass - infoman
http://glass-apps.org/reddit-timeline-google-glass-app

======
infoman
author: "So I go to work today, and think to myself, today I’m going to be
productive employee, attend a few meetings, make that deadline, commit some
code, but NOPE, gotta click all those Reddit links. Then there’s Glass, with
no compelling reason to use while at the office or work, it sits tucked away
inside the desk drawer. That’s all about to change, because now you can get
pictures of cats and memes and _gonewild beamed directly to your face without
anyone suspecting a thing."

------
infoman
here is the installation url: <https://reddittimemline.appspot.com/>

